# Petco Finds (Help me pick my next betta!)



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I went to Petco earlier this evening (just to look, honest!), aaand wound up falling in love with several of the bettas there. I want to bring them all home, but I know I can't. >w< BUT! I think I can get away with buying one of them...I just don't know which one, haha.

My fellow betta enthusiasts, opinions please! Which of these beauties would you bring home? :3 Give your #1 and #2, just in case #1 is gone when I get to go back. xD



This is a DT I've had my eye on for a week or so now. He's still surprisingly healthy.
View attachment 453346


A stunning purple-y HM (I believe) EE.
View attachment 453378


A white & red dragonscale...something...I don't remember...
View attachment 453386


A blue & yellow (my sorority colors!) HMDTPK male. Ignore the weird red line.
View attachment 453394


A HMPK koi male
View attachment 453402


A gorgeous delta boy. <3
View attachment 453418​


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

get either # 2,3 or 5! the last ones cute cuz the way he looks at you, but the purple EE<3. and the one with the little mask on his face is oober cute! the blue and yellow HMPK is nice too though!....annnnd now i want one...lol! thank god i dont live near a petco/smart...

so i would get #1 the white and red dragon scale (3rd pic)
#2 the EE
#3 the DT
and #4 the yellow/blue HMPK (alothugh #'s 3 and 4 are close....sooo close!)

there all so pretty!!!

EDIT: now im really liking the yellow/blue one or the "#4" his little face!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> get either # 2,3 or 5! the last ones cute cuz the way he looks at you, but the purple EE<3. and the one with the little mask on his face is oober cute! the blue and yellow HMPK is nice too though!....annnnd now i want one...lol! thank god i dont live near a petco/smart...
> 
> so i would get #1 the white and red dragon scale (3rd pic)
> #2 the EE
> ...


I love the red & white and blue & yellow's little faces! 

I want them all, like I said, but I'm kind of leaning toward the EE because I've wanted an EE for awhile. I'm really leaning toward the blue & yellow too though because I've had PKs on my mind for months now. I just don't know. @[email protected] But then the one with the wittle mask!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah! there all super nice! i do like that purple (my fav color) EE, hes nice looking! i just always have to stand there forever and decide, ususaly buy the one that "feels right" i guess lol
lucky you get to decide between tail types! all my LPS carries are CT's and VT's lolxD


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> yeah! there all super nice! i do like that purple (my fav color) EE, hes nice looking! i just always have to stand there forever and decide, ususaly buy the one that "feels right" i guess lol


Right now I think I'll end up choosing either the HMDTPK or the EE. Though I'm really liking the delta boy the more I look at the picture. I had originally taken it just because I felt like he was playing Peek-A-Boo with me, but now...lol. But then the DT I loved last week is still there, so like...is he waiting for me? xD


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe thats sad i hate when you go back a week later and there still there just like :,C sad! lol
there all supper cute though! just pick the one that you think would be the best for you!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

personally? In order that I'd take them home in a heartbeat:
4
3
5


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I like #3.. looks to be plakat tail, also like #2 lavender EE


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I like #3.. looks to be plakat tail, also like #2 lavender EE


I have another picture of him, and the tail does look like a PK, but he's almost clamped, so he might not be. But he was with the other PKs, so he probably is.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Clamped? I'm real hesitant to buy fish with known issues, the idea of rescuing one and revitalizing it is noble.. but having it die is heart breaking, and if you're not 100% sure what it died from you have to sanitize everything before getting another... but that's just my opinion, plenty buy only sick/near death fish and do well bringing them back to optimal health.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

would a betta in a cup not suppose to be clamped? i mean the lady at the pet store was like "oh you just shake their cups a little, so they looks pretty"
-___-, but wouldnt they be stressed and clamped regardless if their sick or not?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Clamped? I'm real hesitant to buy fish with known issues, the idea of rescuing one and revitalizing it is noble.. but having it die is heart breaking, and if you're not 100% sure what it died from you have to sanitize everything before getting another... but that's just my opinion, plenty buy only sick/near death fish and do well bringing them back to optimal health.


I didn't really look him over too well, but aside from the fin clamping, which I'm assuming is from the stress of the cold water, as today got veeery cool here in Missouri, and the bettas are more or less in a direct line from the wide automatic doors, he looked fine. 

I just had my first recue-gone-wrong the other night. I made a post about it both in my journal and in Betta Chat if you're curious.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> would a betta in a cup not suppose to be clamped? i mean the lady at the pet store was like "oh you just shake their cups a little, so they looks pretty"
> -___-, but wouldnt they be stressed and clamped regardless if their sick or not?


WTF?!! Its a live animal not a [censor] snow globe! And unless they're in pretty foul conditions... the ones at my local petco will not be clamped, a few occasionally full flare at my finger (always have to resist those healthy boys).



Schmoo said:


> I didn't really look him over too well, but aside from the fin clamping, which I'm assuming is from the stress of the cold water, as today got veeery cool here in Missouri, and the bettas are more or less in a direct line from the wide automatic doors, he looked fine.
> 
> I just had my first recue-gone-wrong the other night. I made a post about it both in my journal and in Betta Chat if you're curious.


Sorry for your loss, I don't think I'd seen the post yet will go read it tomorrow (getting late here). I'd talk to the manager about moving the betta display, if thier cups are not heated (never are it seems :/) they should not be near a door that's opening and closing when is 40F and below... tell him/her (manager) they'll suffer great looses from death from the cold, move the display deeper into the store.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you would like my opinion...

Well, you should buy all of them and give it to me XD!!! Serious!!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd go 5,4,3,6 in that order.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Per your descriptions: 
1st choice purple HM EE
2nd: red and white dragonscale
3rd: blue and yellow HMDTPK

BUT ......if I were you I would get all three if you can accomodate them.
They are just too nice to pass up.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

I would go for either the red and white dragon scale or the blue and yellow HMDTPH. If both of these were gone my third choice would be the purple EE.


----------



## Betta Ray (Nov 5, 2014)

The purple white tipped EE, the pattern is really nice! Good luck on your decision... Looks like a tough choice!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Apparently I need to get to Missouri. Stat.
I want that Blue/yellow HMDTPK. And that's saying a lot cause I usually dont' care much for DTs. 
That koi is nice too, as well as the dragon scale.

All the bettas we get around here are very blah. Only a few of them have been kinda fancy.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Tress said:


> All the bettas we get around here are very blah. Only a few of them have been kinda fancy.


It's the same around here :/ 

It's usually just red/blue VTs. I've seen a cute little pink and red crowntail once and a large marble VT as well as two EEPKs: one was green and blue and the other one was pink and white. My boy was such a lucky find haha. He's the only delta tail I've seen around here.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have to agree with this. I want that blue/yellow also!! 



Tress said:


> Apparently I need to get to Missouri. Stat.
> I want that Blue/yellow HMDTPK. And that's saying a lot cause I usually dont' care much for DTs.
> That koi is nice too, as well as the dragon scale.
> 
> All the bettas we get around here are very blah. Only a few of them have been kinda fancy.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually that Blue and yellow isn't a DT, he's a regular HMPK. The one below him in a HMDTPK ^_^ I'd go with the blue and yellow guy!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Actually that Blue and yellow isn't a DT, he's a regular HMPK. The one below him in a HMDTPK ^_^ I'd go with the blue and yellow guy!


Ah, thanks! There were a few DTPKs, and I thought he was one of them... Oops! X3


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys! Unfortunately I can only get one. :c I wish I had the money and space for more because gah, it's so hard to choose...

I'll make sure to post pictures with the new boy! <3


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

cant wait to see the lucky little guy!!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm home! Pics to come! ;D


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yay! lucky!!! lolxD


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Hurry with those pics! I'm dying to see who you choose xD


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

**drumroll**

Sorry to keep the suspense going for so long. xD I wanted to make sure I took my time acclimating him, and I had to get his tank/decor cleaned and everything before that. And then our 'Net sucks, so uploading and what not takes forever... >.o He was being shy when I was trying to take the pictures, so sorry that they aren't the best... He's exploring now, though, and settling in, so hopefully I'll be able to get some better ones soon. :3

But anyway! I'd like to introduce...General Grievous! It was a very, very hard decision, but I chose the red & white HMPK. 


View attachment 454162


View attachment 454178


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I promise it is not as small as it looks. The curve of Grievous' Petco cup distorted his appearance, so he looks huge in comparison. 

Also, I removed the grass. It passed the pantyhose test and everything, but meh.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yay! hes so cute! i really liked that one!
i like his name btw!lol!!
goodluck with him!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> yay! hes so cute! i really liked that one!
> i like his name btw!lol!!
> goodluck with him!


Thanks!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice! But now I'll have to sneak to that pet store and grab the blue and yellow HMPK. :< 

Aww I kinda like your guy's "lawn". lol


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Tress said:


> Nice! But now I'll have to sneak to that pet store and grab the blue and yellow HMPK. :<
> 
> Aww I kinda like your guy's "lawn". lol


If I upgrade him I'll put it back in 'cause I do like it. I'd just rather give him a bit more swimming space. 

If I were comfortable shipping fish, I'd totally buy him for you! But nuh uh. I'm so scared I'd do something wrong, and then that poor fish... >w<


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Ah, makes sense. I'm sure he'll like his tank anyways. Much better than his pet store cup 

Yea I don't blame you on not wanting to ship fish, I know how badly my post office handles packages. Seriously. I swear half the time they are trying to peek inside. It would be easier if I was in the US instead


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

He's so pretty! I love the name by the way


----------



## Betta Ray (Nov 5, 2014)

That's a good looking fish. The best of luck to both of you!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Betta Ray said:


> That's a good looking fish. The best of luck to both of you!


Thanks!


----------



## Betta Ray (Nov 5, 2014)

I went to pick up my heater for my VT and saw 5 new crown tails.... 

Must 
Resist
Purchasing
... Lol

Petland off of northern Blvd / 48th street for the locals


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Betta Ray said:


> I went to pick up my heater for my VT and saw 5 new crown tails....
> 
> Must
> Resist
> ...


My Petco has an abundance of CTs - male and female. The girls were so cute!


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Glad you picked him  Looking forward to more pictures once he settles in!


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

My #1 vote is the lavender boy, 2 is the blue and yellow, 3 is the koi type, although I do love the delta tails. I have gotten the best bettas from petco. In March I got a black lace crowntail who was a donation. I got an ink black melano delta tail and a mustard gas halfmoon in late summer. Just this weekend I got a female black crowntail and a deep green butterfly.


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Onyx*

Here is Onyx, my first black male


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

*My Green boy*

I found him last night. He looks more bluish in this light but he's a deep green and black butterfly


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

*My black girl*

she was likely rejected by her breeder because black females are sterile. But I don't care about that. Sorry the photo is sideways


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is Delta Onyx, my jumper  I miss him


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

That blue and yellow one was stunning!


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

I had been looking for a green betta for ages, and after losing Onyx to cotton wool and after Delta Onyx jumped, I really had my heart set on another black betta. I live near Chicago, and the betta selection really dwindles during the winter. So I snatched up my green boy snd my black girl because I know it will be slim pickings until about March or even April.


----------

